# How to care for a 5 week old puppy. Please Help!!



## JPit0802 (Jan 11, 2013)

I have a 5 week old puppy named Rex. I know he shouldn't be separated from his mother and litter yet. But my sister bought him from a backyard breeder at 3 weeks. Now 2 weeks later she didn't want him and was looking to give him away. So I took him in because I would not want him to go to a bad home. So what should I do to care for him properly? He's such a sweet little guy. I need tips on:

Potty training-when to start, what to do before training to go outside

Nutrition-I have milk replacement and puppy kibble

Shots- When to do it

Socialization-I can get him socialized with kids but I don't know anybody with other puppies to do this with

Development- how to ensure that this dog grows up to be a good one

I plan on starting NILF training around 10 weeks.

I need any and all tips and advice. I want to show this dog love and care so he can grow up to be a loving part of my family.


----------



## PerfectPit (Aug 2, 2010)

The pup is too young to be away from his mom/siblings but I appreciate you are looking to care for it properly.Do not take the pup around other dogs/children/people until he gets his puppy shots. Take to the vet ASAP, get check up. What I used for potty training was when they eat/drink/woke up from a nap take it out in the yard to potty. No play time. Do not scold for accidents he's just learning. Make a noise "Yeat" or clap hands, pick up pup take outside. Their bladders are very small so you have to be really consistent you may take out every 1/2 hr-45 min and slowly increase time. Praise when they potty then take back inside. Or you can use wee wee pads to start out close to the door. and slowly move towards the outside. Read up on the breed


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

JPit0802 said:


> I have a 5 week old puppy named Rex. I know he shouldn't be separated from his mother and litter yet. But my sister bought him from a backyard breeder at 3 weeks. Now 2 weeks later she didn't want him and was looking to give him away. So I took him in because I would not want him to go to a bad home. So what should I do to care for him properly? He's such a sweet little guy. I need tips on:
> 
> Potty training-when to start, what to do before training to go outside
> 
> ...


Stay here and read up on the breed! Vaccines can start now and I too would get him in to the vet for his parvo/distemper vaccines and deworming. You are doing good on the food in a week you can start cutting the milk replacer out.


----------

